# 1987 Specialized Sirrus DONE! (well, almost) PICS!!



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

As done as I'm going to have it for quite a while...

The only thing that I'd like to have is FULL Suntour Superbe Pro; which means crank, pedals, headset, seatpost, brakes, bottom bracket and quick release skewers (which also means more money than I have to put towards it right now!). As it sits, it has Superbe Pro derailleurs (F & R), shifters, and hubs, and I'm satisfied with that.

Pics:









Will change the bar tape on the drops back to RED, the light Rust color was an experiment.































































NOS Mavic MA2's are that last version and had the newest decals. These were done for me by Velocals.




























*1987 Specialized Sirrus*
_Suntour Superbe Pro Shifters
Suntour Superbe Pro Rear Derailleur
Suntour Superbe Pro Front Derailleur
Specialized Crankset; 52/42; 170mm arms
Dura Ace 7700 SPD-R Pedals
Shimano BB-UN25 Bottom Bracket
Suntour Winner Pro Freewheel; 7 speed; 12-22
Suntour Superbe Pro hubs; 32°
Mavic MA2 rims; 32°
DT spokes
Specialized quick release skewers
Shimano Hyperglide chain
Specialized road stem; 22.2; 120mm reach
Scott Liteflite drop bar; 44cm width
Suntour Superbe fluted seatpost; 27.0 diameter
Vetta Racing Saddle
Dia Compe Royal Gran Compe 400 brakeset
Specialized water bottle cages_

This bike is quite remarkable. I absolutely LOVE riding it, it is SO comfortable. Handles very well; predictable. Shifting is remarkably smooth.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just lovely. It is so cool that bikes like this are being resurrected and ridden. There is something magical about a quality lugged steel frame.

Good luck with the Superbe Pro quest. Beautiful stuff!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Excellent.....The Suntour Superbe is a perfect choice for that bike


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Excellent.....The Suntour Superbe is a perfect choice for that bike




had one back in the day, nice ride... pretty sure superbe is higher end than what came on it tho


----------



## npla2112 (Sep 4, 2008)

That's a nice rebuild. Love the Suntour Supurbe stuff too. Looking for Red tape, check out www.handlebra.com. By far it's the best stuff I've ever used.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Love the Superbe Pro. Got my own stash of Superbe/Superbe Pro. That Specialized crank is still a beaut as are the RGC brakes and levers.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

I still have one, and love it. Bought a 58cm before I knew better, only regret.
Mine is Shimano 600. Beautiful paint job, handles superbly, but very very
unforgiving on bumps. Only change was the original seat was the worst I
have ever experienced. Total numbness, slick covering and poor design.
Yours looks similar, and I would have to recommend changing before any long
rides unless you'de like to be a gelding. Wish I'd bought your size.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

FatTireFred said:


> had one back in the day, nice ride... pretty sure superbe is higher end than what came on it tho


Oh, most definitely! It came stock with Shimano 105. I wasn't trying to "restore" it... just wanted a great rider.

IMHO, Superbe Pro was the best shifting friction system ever!


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

Specialized used to make some nice looking bikes. Very cool!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I still have my '89, the first road bike I ever bought as an adult. Right now it's sporting fenders, and I use it as a bad weather/winter beater, and I still love riding it. Just got back from a 21 mile ride today. It's in a bit rougher shape than yours, I need to get around to cleaning it up and touching up some of those rough spots. 

When it was still my main ride, I had it in the shop trying to track down a mechanical gremlin, and the mechanic even commented on what a nice riding bike it was.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like them both. Nice bikes.


----------



## george kraushaar (Jan 15, 2007)

I scored one of these, but it's in California and I'm in North Carolina. But it's safely at my sister's house and I'll be driving out there in April. It's a red one with 6 speed 105, or at least that's what sis says. She says it appears to be in very good shape.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice job.

If you don't have Superbe Pro by June 1, let me know. I have some at my Summer home in MI


----------

